# duck boat blind



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

looking to build a duck boat blind myself just wondering if anybody had any ideas or plans out there, i have a 16 foot river boat which im kinda designing into a duck boat and was wondering about just ideas to make it better, more efficient and easier to use..any ideas or suggetions would be appreciated ..,.


----------



## Gooseheaven (Feb 17, 2007)

Great idea - Hunting out of a good - well thought out - boat is rewarding.

To answer the question and give you some ideas- what kind of budget are you talking?

Also - what kind of waterbody will you be hunting ? marsh, river, lake ?


----------



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

my budget is somewhat open , but at the same time im looking to build it myself to save cost becuase i have the boat and motor already..i will be hunting the missouri river any ideas are welcome thanks


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

we based ours off the pictures in the cabelas catalog. the frame was built out of steel conduit. we hab a bender. we had two cross bars we connected our frame work to. we used squeeze/spring clamps to connect it to the boat and covered with that real grass mat stuff. i will try to draw something up and pm it to you i cant take pics of it right now.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

steel conduit is awesome frame material, get it warm and prime it first tho for glare purposes... Then the best home-done kit I've seen was a "ladder" style frame with garden fence for mesh and the grass mats zip tied into it with burlap shreds woven in as well... Its a sweet set up and the most expensive part is the grass, which could be substituted with about any kind of camo you'd like, really 

PS... to avoid puncturingthe hull/gunell of your boat you can either weld or 'U' bolt the conduit to a 'C' clamp or pickup topper clamps and remove it easier for storage :beer:


----------



## Gooseheaven (Feb 17, 2007)

Alright - 
1) start with a good floor - replace if needed
2) Make sure you have good working pumps (you could really spoil a good hunt by sinking the boat)
3) steel conduit works great for frame posts and roof supports - we built our boat with a roof overhead and we hunt out of (1) side - it really cuts down the movement factor - we also canvased both ends -
4) with the sides of the boat, and the roof - we used aluminum angle brackets and pop riveted them to the sides of the boat and the roof. Then - attatched brush with wire ties - works great - your boat ends up looking like a big brush pile - for transportation we place a tarp over the entire boat and bungee it to the trailor
5) inside - we installed (3) high back adjustable seats, built a shelf the entire length of the boat on the floor for the goose floaters, and made canvas pouches to hold our ducks over the shelf and on the opposite side to the boat.
6) this year - we added red LED lights inside - turned out awsome
7) organization is the key - decoys have to be off the floor, and out of the way. For safety alone - we now are able to carry (30) goose floaters, and (30) ducks - mostly magnums - along with our (3) blind bags, (2) mojos, extra long poles, weights, extra gas tank, and of course our guns and ammo 
8) be sure everything you use is dull - everything - nothing that has any gloss to it


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.theoutdoorsforum.com/forums/ ... topic=2431
:beer:


----------



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks alot guys this will help alot and if anybody else has anything to add just post thanks


----------



## Omisk (Dec 3, 2009)

My old computer, of which I had the iTunes synced with my iphone, crashed. I still have all the songs on the phone, and I want to upload them on my new computer's iTunes. How can I go about doing this?

________________
unlock iphone 3g


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Omisk said:


> My old computer, of which I had the iTunes synced with my iphone, crashed. I still have all the songs on the phone, and I want to upload them on my new computer's iTunes. How can I go about doing this?


 :thumb:


----------

